# Who made this large plastic HO scale building?



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

I recently bought this secondhand assembled HO structure. It's pretty big, measures 4.25" x 11.5" x 7.5" high. It previously had a freight dock attached on the other side.

The plastic construction reminds me of some old Heljan kits. I'm not seeing any name or ID anywhere on the pieces. Can someone identify this? Maybe a Walthers item originally made by someone else?

What kind of building would this logically represent, considering that the only doors are the vertical row of three freight doors in the middle of each side? A factory or warehouse? I like it for being generic enough to represent different possibilities.

And what's the logic of the upper side doors with no landings? To allow equipment to be moved in with a crane?


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

It looks like the IHC Novelty Iron Works.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

LL hit I think will look through some old mags to see if I can find ad for it. you are right about the doors with no landing attached is a photo showing a beam use to hoist equipment up. also if memory serves me right I think heljan made some kits for ihc.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

here is photo of the box it came in.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you both for the info. It's definitely an IHC/Heljan item. The IHC box says "made in Denmark".

I'll want to add that crane boom feature over the vertical row of doors.

I looked up Heljan on Wikipedia and learned this:

_Heljan A/S is a Danish model railway company ... Originally specialising in decorations and accessories for model railways, it has now also developed a substantial range of rolling stock ... British Outline now forms the biggest part of the Heljan business and UK operations are run from Denmark through an agent. In line with other model train companies and to keep costs to a minimum models are manufactured in China.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heljan_


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

J.C. said:


> here is photo of the box it came in.


I was still working on my post and you beat me to it! Thank you!

I just graduated to Conductor, woo-hoo.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Love the London Underground mug Ace. Have you ever used it? We now have light railway system operating in the east and south of London, it’s called the DLR or Docklands Light Railway. It’s controlled by computer so no driver. You can sit at the front and pretend you’re driving, rather cool.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

*international teamwork*

I've used this large warehouse building on a new HO "layout module" built on a 30" x 79" door. It helps disguise a tight reverse loop (10" radius) and provides a logical place to park and display trucks. Oops, I left a stray object in the parking lot.

Danish Heljan warehouse, English Triang platform and Matchbox vehicles, West German Wiking trucks, Japanese Kato NW2 loco, American Athearn items, all demonstrating international teamwork.

There are also some miscellaneous items on this layout from Austria, Italy, Yugoslavia, Hong Kong, China, etc.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

Nice layout, Ace. Are you using sectional track or flex track for the curves?


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

lionellines said:


> Nice layout, Ace. Are you using sectional track or flex track for the curves?


Actually a mix but mostly flex-track because the ovals have tight curves with non-standard radii of 10.7" and 13" (with easements) to fit in the width of a 30" x 79" door. Operations on this layout are generally limited to 40-foot cars and smaller 4-axle diesel power. The spur up front with the two reefers will eventually be a connection to my main HO layout.

When I use flex-track for curves this sharp I pre-form the main part of the curve and fix it with super-glue on each tie along the loose rail. And solder connecting joints into the easement curves.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Love the London Underground mug Ace. Have you ever used it? We now have light railway system operating in the east and south of London, it’s called the DLR or Docklands Light Railway. It’s controlled by computer so no driver. You can sit at the front and pretend you’re driving, rather cool.


Do I ever use it? Sure, it's a good coffee mug! Or do you mean, do I use the London Underground? Not since a visit in 1979.

Sorry, this response is a few months late. I mostly didn't see internet for several months through the winter.


----------

